# OIL - North Pole



## Starbeast (Aug 31, 2012)

Oil - North Pole
​Oil deposits at the North Pole are easier to get to due to the melting ice caps.

Major countries are now racing to stake their OIL claim!

Will OIL prices go down?

Will operations for OIL cause the caps to melt quicker?

Will there be wars fought for these new OIL resouces?​


----------



## Dave (Sep 1, 2012)

> B only.
> 
> A, B and C.
> 
> ...



More Oil resources are good for the world economy, and it makes an Arab/Israeli conflict less likely in the future. It isn't so good for the Arctic wildlife. We need to find a real alternative to our dependence on Oil but it is a difficult habit to kick.


----------



## Harpo (Sep 2, 2012)

And it'll turn Denmark into a leading world power, along with Canada of course.


----------



## Huttman (Sep 2, 2012)

Denmark, huh? Maybe the price of Lego will go down some.


----------



## Gordian Knot (Sep 2, 2012)

Knowing human's propensity for short term solutions, I'm sure these fields will be exploited. They will not cause any short term price change in fuel as it will take several years to get the infrastructure in place, drill the wells, etc.

It will most certainly harm the Arctic biosphere, but not sure how long that will exist anyway.

It will also most certainly extend our addiction for this product, which will cause alternate energy ideas to flounder once again.

Finally it will also continue to harm the entire planet's biosphere for even more time. Since according to some, we have already reached the tipping point, it will make it less likely we can ever recover.

Drill! Baby, Drill!!!


----------



## Harpo (Sep 8, 2012)

And along with the Pacific Rim nations, the Arctic Rim nations will rule the world for the century or two, leaving such places as New York & London to the rising waters, and most of Europe will lag way behind in the league tables of League Tabularity.


----------



## Bowler1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Huttman said:


> Denmark, huh? Maybe the price of Lego will go down some.


 
Now here is a cartel that needs breaking up...


----------

